# Size 11 boot. Time to get wide?



## Nefarious

Bump. Looking for insight if anyone has anything trivial or constructive. I don't want to make a mistake ordering.


----------



## ryannorthcott

i would go with wide. i have size 11 boots, and i like to carve deep from time to time and i do get significant toe drag with regular width boards. most people on the forum will say it's not a big deal either way, but i'll never buy a regular width board.
i'm also very similar size to you. 6'1" and 175 lbs. i'm riding a 157W and it's a great size for me. like you, i thought it would be a little short, but it holds an edge really hard and floats like a dream in the powder. also because of the shorter size it is much more maneuverable. i would definitely go for the 158W if i were you.

what kind of board are you looking at?


----------



## Bcool312

I'm a 12 and struggled with the same decision. I was getting back in to it after 10 years and was sure i needed a wide. Not the case. 

It all depends on your boots. They've really shaved the profile down on the toe in newer models. I got a pair of DC Phase 2011's and they fit a standard Forum Destroyer 158 without issue. 

You can also use steeper stance angles to hide any remaining drag. I ride 15/-15 and it's not a problem at all.


----------



## Nefarious

ryannorthcott said:


> i would go with wide. i have size 11 boots, and i like to carve deep from time to time and i do get significant toe drag with regular width boards. most people on the forum will say it's not a big deal either way, but i'll never buy a regular width board.
> i'm also very similar size to you. 6'1" and 175 lbs. i'm riding a 157W and it's a great size for me. like you, i thought it would be a little short, but it holds an edge really hard and floats like a dream in the powder. also because of the shorter size it is much more maneuverable. i would definitely go for the 158W if i were you.
> 
> what kind of board are you looking at?


Excellent. This is the sort of thing I was looking for. I feel my riding style is similar. I think I'd prefer to have a little extra width underneath at the expense of some length. For now, I've been looking into the Lib line. Either a 159 W skate banana or a skunk ape. Was also considering a Never Summer, but I think I'm going to wait for next year when I've got a little more experience. Any suggestions for a board? What do you ride?


----------



## Nefarious

Bcool312 said:


> I'm a 12 and struggled with the same decision. I was getting back in to it after 10 years and was sure i needed a wide. Not the case.
> 
> It all depends on your boots. They've really shaved the profile down on the toe in newer models. I got a pair of DC Phase 2011's and they fit a standard Forum Destroyer 158 without issue.
> 
> You can also use steeper stance angles to hide any remaining drag. I ride 15/-15 and it's not a problem at all.


My boots are relatively shaved. But The clearance is so little that it makes me nervous at times. I can look down when I'm on my toe edge and I can swear they're dragging, even though I know they aren't. I also ride ducky which helps, but my back knee starts to feel tweaked after a while and I'm afraid if I wanted to change to a more freeride stance that the overlap would start to become noticeable. I'd rather have the extra room is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## snowboardr77

I am on my second skunk ape and I love that board!!! I like it better then my arbor wasteland. If you want a smaller foot print boot check out the salmon f22's. I just got some and had to go down a half size and they are way less bulky then my other boots.


SKUNK APE RULES!!!!!!!!!:cheeky4:


----------



## iTz Nicholas72

I'm 5'10 137lbs and wear a 11. No problems with my 11 Dc Scout Board boots and my 151cm Never Summer Evo. Though I do have a pretty wide stance and ride ducky -15 15.


----------



## ryannorthcott

Nefarious said:


> Excellent. This is the sort of thing I was looking for. I feel my riding style is similar. I think I'd prefer to have a little extra width underneath at the expense of some length. For now, I've been looking into the Lib line. Either a 159 W skate banana or a skunk ape. Was also considering a Never Summer, but I think I'm going to wait for next year when I've got a little more experience. Any suggestions for a board? What do you ride?


I ride a K2 turbo dream. It's a wicked board in my opinion and can shred everything in sight. I haven't had any experience with any lib product but I haven't heard anything bad about them. You can check out my review of the turbo dream in the reviews section.


----------



## Nefarious

ryannorthcott said:


> I ride a K2 turbo dream. It's a wicked board in my opinion and can shred everything in sight. I haven't had any experience with any lib product but I haven't heard anything bad about them. You can check out my review of the turbo dream in the reviews section.


Thanks man, I'll check it out. What do you rock for bindings? I have some Union Forces on the way. From what I've read, they can be a bit bulkier in L/XL, so that might be even more reason to go with a wide. Appreciate the feedback. One step closer to shred happiness. :thumbsup:

Edit: Should have looked at review before asking questions. Nice ride!


----------



## ryannorthcott

Yeah I rock all k2. Dario boots and formula bindings. I reviewed them as well in the same thread as my board review. Overall I'm very happy with k2 products. Everybody knocks them cause they make skis but they make solid riding gear.


----------



## wstrom

Hey guys, Borrowing this thread a bit!


I really need some help with the sizing of a new board and boots. A big problem is that there isn't a shop near me where I live...

I have red a lots of guides and threads on this forum about sizing.
The problem is that I'm still confused if I need a wide board or not. Consider that I'm size 10-11( messured my foot to some where around 28cm) And if I need a large or medium sized binding. That's why I'm so confused if I must have a wide and a large binding to reduce the toe/heel drag 

I'm really open minded when it comes to brands, when picking a board. The boards that I have really got interested in are: Burton process, Capita DOA, Nitro team or something like that. I don't really know if I want a hybrid camber board or just a camber board. I ride mostly park and sometimes some freeriding. But for the most time I ride park. And consider that I ride 15/-15 for the most time, sometimes I switch up the - to 9-13 just for fun.

I'm 5 feet 11 inches and weigh about 155-160 lbs

Would really appreciate if you could take the time to help me !


----------



## AmberLamps

wstrom said:


> Hey guys, Borrowing this thread a bit!
> 
> Hey man!
> I really need some help with the sizing of a new board and boots. A big problem is that there isn't a shop near me where I live...
> 
> I have red a lots of guides and threads on this forum about sizing.
> The problem is that I'm still confused if I need a wide board or not. Consider that I'm size 10-11( messured my foot to some where around 28cm) And if I need a large or medium sized binding. That's why I'm so confused if I must have a wide and a large binding to reduce the toe/heel drag
> 
> I'm really open minded when it comes to brands, when picking a board. The boards that I have really got interested in are: Burton process, Capita DOA, Nitro team or something like that. I don't really know if I want a hybrid camber board or just a camber board. I ride mostly park and sometimes some freeriding. But for the most time I ride park. And consider that I ride 15/-15 for the most time, sometimes I switch up the - to 9-13 just for fun.
> 
> I'm 5 feet 11 inches and weigh about 155-160 lbs
> 
> Would really appreciate if you could take the time to help me !


First step is to find out exactly what size boot you should be in, then go from there. significant difference from size 10-11. I'm a solid size 11 and cannot get in 10's (believe me I have tried a bunch) 10-11 is right on the cutoff for medium bindings, 10 will work with medium but 11 will not on most brands. Also 10 is almost the max you can ride a regular width board if you like to lay into carves. Size 11 in most boots will catch a bit when your really laying down hard carves, so if that's in your riding style I would gravitate to mid wide to wide boards if you are a size 11. 

I'm no professional, these are just things I have figured out by trial and error. Am currently selling of decks to buy ,more mid/wide boards to better suit my riding style.


----------



## Wiredsport

wstrom said:


> Consider that I'm size 10-11( messured my foot to some where around 28cm)


Hi Wstrom,

28 cm is size 10. I answered you in another thread as well but...

Let's get this very accurate.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Entropy

If I was you I would go shorter and wide. It will take a little getting used to but there are very little downsides with the large upside of being able to rip some deep carves.
I am a size 9.5 and still consider a wide every time for this edge control, but cant justify it with my little feet.


----------



## wstrom

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Wstrom,
> 
> 28 cm is size 10. I answered you in another thread as well but...
> 
> Let's get this very accurate.
> 
> Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).



Hi Wiredsport, thank you for answering.

Yeah i measured my foot to be 28cm.

The boots I'm really interested in are the Thirty Two Lashed. If I could fit in a 10 or maybe a 10.5, do i still need a wide board and a large binding ? 

Thank you for the help so far !


----------



## Wiredsport

wstrom said:


> Hi Wiredsport, thank you for answering.
> 
> Yeah i measured my foot to be 28cm.
> 
> The boots I'm really interested in are the Thirty Two Lashed. If I could fit in a 10 or maybe a 10.5, do i still need a wide board and a large binding ?
> 
> Thank you for the help so far !


Hi Wstrom,

Board width should be based on barefoot length. You can only use your foot to develop leverage. This will not change based on the boot size that you choose. Also, there is no industry standard for Wide, Mid-Wide, Standard, etc. Some "wide" boards are narrower than other standard boards, etc. It is always best to compare your actual foot length at your stance angles and stance width to the board width at that location. 

28 cm is a size 10 in snowboard boots. This is an easy fit on many boards. Please let us know your top board model and I will be happy to make a size suggestion. Also please let me know your stance width.


----------



## wstrom

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Wstrom,
> 
> Board width should be based on barefoot length. You can only use your foot to develop leverage. This will not change based on the boot size that you choose. Also, there is no industry standard for Wide, Mid-Wide, Standard, etc. Some "wide" boards are narrower than other standard boards, etc. It is always best to compare your actual foot length at your stance angles and stance width to the board width at that location.
> 
> 28 cm is a size 10 in snowboard boots. This is an easy fit on many boards. Please let us know your top board model and I will be happy to make a size suggestion. Also please let me know your stance width.





I have a pretty "normal" stance with: 22-23 inches I think. My angles are often 15/-15. I'm 5 feet 11 inches, 155-160 lbs

I'm really looking for a "allround" board.That has a bit of flex but not really to soft for bigger jumps, etc. I ride most park ( kickers and boxes) not so often rails. Also sometimes I like to do just some carving and freeriding.

When it comes to brands, I'm really open minded. And it's pretty hard to choose when I don't know what profile I want on the board. So here's a lots of suggestions 

Capita DOA, Salomon Huck Knife, Lobster The Sender, Bataleon Evil Twin, Bataleon Disaster, Bataleon global warmer( maybe to soft for bigger jumps), Nitro Team

Thank you so much for taking the time to help me


----------



## Wiredsport

wstrom said:


> I have a pretty "normal" stance with: 22-23 inches I think. My angles are often 15/-15. I'm 5 feet 11 inches, 155-160 lbs
> 
> I'm really looking for a "allround" board.That has a bit of flex but not really to soft for bigger jumps, etc. I ride most park ( kickers and boxes) not so often rails. Also sometimes I like to do just some carving and freeriding.
> 
> When it comes to brands, I'm really open minded. And it's pretty hard to choose when I don't know what profile I want on the board. So here's a lots of suggestions
> 
> Capita DOA, Salomon Huck Knife, Lobster The Sender, Bataleon Evil Twin, Bataleon Disaster, Bataleon global warmer( maybe to soft for bigger jumps), Nitro Team
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to help me


Got it,

Using the first board on your list, Capita DOA (great board) at 158 cm ("Normal" width) the deck will be ~ 26.4 (based on your stance width range above). You are going to lose ~ 1cm to your 15 degree stance angles. So the math is 28 cm foot length - 26.4 board width - 1 cm angle adjustment = .6 cm of total overhang (.3 cm for each toe and heel). 

That is an ideal amount of overhang and this would be an awesome deck for you. 

STOKED!


----------



## chaponius

I'm 6'2" 185 lbs sz 11.5 boot (thirtytwo). Ended up ordering a 160 Type Two but had a change of heart and ended up grabbing the 158X.


----------



## Wiredsport

chaponius said:


> I'm 6'2" 185 lbs sz 11.5 boot (thirtytwo). Ended up ordering a 160 Type Two but had a change of heart and ended up grabbing the 158X.


Hi Chap.

What is your barefoot length?


----------

